# Oxygen / Acetylene Tank Cart



## papermaker (Nov 15, 2013)

I just bought some oxygen / acetylene tanks and I looking for ideas for building a cart to keep them stored on. The Oxygen bottle is 280cf and the acetylene is 100cf.
The tanks have been around for quite a while and will need to be hydro tested but $50 bucks for the pair was hard to resist. Especially when the guy said if they don't pass hydro testing he wouldn't charge me for them.
Anyway Looking for photos of what everyone else has for carts to get some ideas.


----------



## 9FINGERS (Nov 15, 2013)

papermaker said:


> i just bought some oxygen / acetylene tanks and i looking for ideas for building a cart to keep them stored on. The oxygen bottle is 280cf and the acetylene is 100cf.
> The tanks have been around for quite a while and will need to be hydro tested but $50 bucks for the pair was hard to resist. Especially when the guy said if they don't pass hydro testing he wouldn't charge me for them.
> Anyway looking for photos of what everyone else has for carts to get some ideas.



the best thing i have seen, is the hand truck style.  This hand truck is a bit wider to fit the bottles and the shoe a bit longer  to be more stable. And a way to chain or strap them to the cart.  And depending on the terrain will determine the size of the wheels. Then you can fix a tray on the back side for  torches and hand tools. Hope this helps. 

Have fun
dennis


----------



## autonoz (Nov 16, 2013)

I use a small hand cart and it works just fine


----------



## OldMachinist (Nov 16, 2013)

Harbor Freight cart. $49.99 on sale.

http://www.harborfreight.com/welding-cart-65939.html


----------



## xalky (Nov 16, 2013)

Here's one that I made 20 years ago. It has served me well. Made out of bed rails and black pipe. I made it "skinny" so it would be easier to squeeze through my cluttered garage. It also doesn't take up much room when it's stored away in a corner because of it's skinny stature.)


----------



## Uglydog (Nov 16, 2013)

I've use an old two wheeler with solid wheels (larger wheels would help with portability around the yard).
This is a super inexpensive option that works well. However, be sure to engineer a chain to secure the tanks, a nylon strap is not enough. 
I've use an old pipe between the tanks to store rod. 
The "skinny" below is a great idea!

Daryl
MN


----------



## markknx (Nov 16, 2013)

If you have anyworry of OSHA, then you need a hour fire rated divider between the tanks. ie thin plate.


----------



## burnrider (Nov 18, 2013)

Hydro test used to be for O2 only. I reckon it's a pressure issue. Acetylene - if the container is in good shape they have a fusible link that blows in emergency. Not subject to testing- I think


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Nov 18, 2013)

I might make something like this for my tanks.


----------



## papermaker (Nov 18, 2013)

The cart from Harbor Freight looks great but I'm a little skeptical about pneumatic tires and spoked wheels. The one in the previous post looks the same except for the wheels.


----------



## OldMachinist (Nov 18, 2013)

I roll my Harbor Freight cart around my gravel driveway all the time and have never had a problem with wheels/tires. Just have to put air in them every once in a while.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Nov 18, 2013)

xalky said:


> Here's one that I made 20 years ago. It has served me well. Made out of bed rails and black pipe. I made it "skinny" so it would be easier to squeeze through my cluttered garage. It also doesn't take up much room when it's stored away in a corner because of it's skinny stature.)



Wow!  That's the coolest one I have seen!  Exactly what I need too...  Hmmmm...


Bernie


----------



## Earl (Nov 21, 2013)

I was at the local welding supply this morning and they guy told me it was 15 bucks for the static test of the oxygen (small tank) but the gas didn't require it due to the much lower pressure.   I just paid the man and he exchanged my tanks.


----------



## papermaker (Nov 22, 2013)

I started on my version of a tank cart yesterday and I'm very pleased with the results so far! Today I will find wheels for it and some chains to hold the tanks in place. After that I will be ready for a coat of paint. 
I'll post some pictures today when the welding is done.


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Nov 22, 2013)

<-------is wondering if papermaker used any ideas from the pic I posted?  We shall find out!  There were so many great ideas!


----------



## papermaker (Nov 22, 2013)

As promised, pictures!


----------



## papermaker (Dec 8, 2013)

All finished.


----------



## burnrider (Dec 8, 2013)

So nice, you should hide the tanks


----------



## papermaker (Dec 8, 2013)

They do look kind of crappy don't they. Quite happy with them though. Paid $50 for the pair and wondered if I would be able to get them refilled without proof of ownership. I explained what the situation was and they swapped tanks without any hassle. Very happy with the ugly old tanks!


----------

